# Check out this hairy sucker!



## clanwillie (Feb 24, 2008)

Just a few more macro pics before the hunts begin and the real photos start comin' in! :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pics! Keep 'em coming!


----------

